# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Red Bull

## Jdeadevil

This is a secret everyone has been keeping a secret about, the people who advertise Red Bull are registered on this very website and are subliminally trying to make us complete the Lucid Task of the Month, drink Red Bull, if you're even a bit clever, you'll get that joke.

 ::banana::

----------


## Dizko

Red bull gives you wings  ::D:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Red bull gives you wings



Correct!  ::D:

----------


## psychology student

> This is a secret everyone has been keeping a secret about, the people who advertise Red Bull are registered on this very website and are subliminally trying to make us complete the Lucid Task of the Month, drink Red Bull, if you're even a bit clever, you'll get that joke.



Boooooooo

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Boooooooo



Don't expect to have a face when you wake up tomorrow.  ::D:

----------


## psychology student

> Don't expect to have a face when you wake up tomorrow.



I don't get it? For the second time today."A ha ha ha ha, boom boom"  :wink2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I don't get it? For the second time today."A ha ha ha ha, boom boom"



Boom boom indeed my friend, boom boom indeed. *Puts hand on shoulder and looks up at the stars while the camara looks at them*

----------


## psychology student

> Boom boom indeed my friend, boom boom indeed. *Puts hand on shoulder and looks up at the stars while the camara looks at them*



Sssttttttrrrikkkkkke Three. Your outta there.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Sssttttttrrrikkkkkke Three. Your outta there.



Stop doing a Sindred, you don't look cool!  ::o:

----------


## psychology student

> Stop doing a Sindred, you don't look cool!



Please, your already out. Don't rock the boat. Besides, Sindred is copying me.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I sense a flamer~

----------


## psychology student

> I sense a flamer~



High dopamine levels

----------


## Jdeadevil

> High dopamine levels



I have a Sindred in On-Topic, how fucking great is that.  :Sad:

----------


## psychology student

> I have a Sindred in On-Topic, how fucking great is that.



I know that Sindred would be overjoyed.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Meh, be a dick with him in Off Topic with him then, I ain't childishly arguing in here with you in an On Topic thread. Yes, it's a joke, maybe you don't find it funny, I didn't say _"People who sound like the troll wins a prize"_.

----------


## psychology student

So what advantages do you think that Red Bull provides for lucidity?

----------


## The Fishy

> Please, your already out. Don't rock the boat. Besides, Sindred is copying me.



Psych student, you have no chance in hell of matching Sindred, and believe me, you don't want to try. You look like a foolish, weak troll, and it's not making anyone laugh. *Stop flaming this thread*.

Maybe you should study denial in some more depth?

Edit: Well, you are posting fast. I didn't see your last response. Since Jdeadevil is not a scientist he will have been unable to scientifically determine what effects Red Bull has on lucidity and so will sadly be unable to verify any of his suggestions. However, he's allowed to discuss them. You can go away for half a year to do a series of complex experiments to prove him wrong, in which case you can return and he will admit any mistake he's made, assuming he is wrong in his opinion.

Personally, I am convinced that he was insinuating that Red Bull increases LDing ability and so the chance of succeeding at the Task opf the Month, and was making a pun at the same time.

----------


## psychology student

> Psych student, you have no chance in hell of matching Sindred, and believe me, you don't want to try. You look like a foolish, weak troll, and it's not making anyone laugh. *Stop flaming this thread*.
> 
> Maybe you should study denial in some more depth?



What a fishy post? Stay on topic please.  ::roll::

----------


## Jdeadevil

> What a Fishy post? Stay on topic please.



You don't follow your own advice very well do you?

----------


## psychology student

Four posts ago:




> So what advantages do you think that Red Bull provides for lucidity?



Back to the Red Bull, please, stay on topic.   ::roll::

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Four posts ago:
> 
> 
> Back to the Red Bull, please, stay on topic.



You've broken the thread point mate, we can't stay ontopic now.

----------


## thisismylogin

> This is a secret everyone has been keeping a secret about, the people who advertise Red Bull are registered on this very website and are subliminally trying to make us complete the Lucid Task of the Month, drink Red Bull, if you're even a bit clever, you'll get that joke.




well that is true... it will give you wings as isn't edabile (ah crap I spelled that wrong) good for the basic task maybe

----------


## Jdeadevil

> well that is true... it will give you wings as isn't edabile (ah crap I spelled that wrong) good for the basic task maybe



Agreed!  ::D:

----------


## thisismylogin

So whos up for acomplishing the funny basic task on the month?

----------


## psychology student

> You've broken the thread point mate.



Or it was inherently broken.



I think that Red Bull could be an effective tool in lucid dreaming because it contains a substantial dose of caffeine. On the face of it, caffeine is seen as something that keeps one awake. More specifically, it suppresses deeper stages of sleep. Consistent with this is the fact that it does not supress Stage 1 or REM sleep. The latter being highly correlated with dreaming. 
 An obvious application would thus be aid to those trying to Wild. Especially those who have trouble staying awake during attempts.

----------


## Siиdяed

..._why_ was I in this conversation?  ::?:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> ..._why_ was I in this conversation?



Because I liked you so much I wanted to bring you into it. <3

----------


## psychology student

> ..._why_ was I in this conversation?







> Because I liked you so much I wanted to bring you into it. <3



 ::?:  Tread carefully, Sindred.

----------


## The Fishy

> Or it was inherently broken.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Red Bull could be an effective tool in lucid dreaming because it contains a substantial dose of caffeine. On the face of it, caffeine is seen as something that keeps one awake. More specifically, it suppresses deeper stages of sleep. Consistent with this is the fact that it does not supress Stage 1 or REM sleep. The latter being highly correlated with dreaming. 
>  An obvious application would thus be aid to those trying to Wild. Especially those who have trouble staying awake during attempts.



My thoughts exactly. Life's easier when you see things straight.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Because I liked you so much I wanted to bring you into it. <3



Perhaps you should try and keep this _on-topic_, Jdea. I would have thought better of you.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Perhaps you should try and keep this _on-topic_, Jdea. I would have thought better of you.



This thread would of died if you hadn't..... Nevermind.

Besides, you asked, I answered.

----------

